# Salmon



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I want it in my life, I need it in my life!

Drag Free Drifts . . . ...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Get casting out at the mouth bro...they've already been hit a few times.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

> I want it in my life, I need it in my life!
> 
> Drag Free Drifts . . . ...


:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Flossin! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Shift7609 said:


> Flossin! Lol
> 
> xxvxxSent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Speaking of......Hooky and I just bought 8 wts to swing for some Kangz!! Anyone got any pointers, we do NOT try to floss or condone it PMs welcome


Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Was a joke every thread of salmon talk has flossing in it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol so I have read hahaaa

That jon kid must be a pretty good flosser, you see the teeth on all those fish he catches!? Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Lol so I have read hahaaa
> 
> That jon kid must be a pretty good flosser, you see the teeth on all those fish he catches!? Lol


:lol::lol: Pearly whites, freshly flossed by someone. Ahh, memories of Harrisville Dental(harbor) are coming back to me.:yikes:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Speaking of......Hooky and I just bought 8 wts to swing for some Kangz!! Anyone got any pointers, we do NOT try to floss or condone it PMs welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You might want to trade those 8 weights in on 10 weights for Kings. They pull hard. You need to be able to pull harder.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't forget the 50 lb. test line. When flossing must be done properly.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> You might want to trade those 8 weights in on 10 weights for Kings. They pull hard. You need to be able to pull harder.


I got a 10 wt on standby, I always bring both, just like when I'm spinning, medium and medium light
Anyone going outin the next month?

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

